# Oily/Shiny skin



## x___untouchable (Jul 27, 2006)

it's an everyday thing and it ruins the way I look and feel.

1.) oily skin. first of all it looks really ugly and makes my skin all shiny and it also makes me feel really dirty even after i just washed my face. i use shine control moisturizer, oil blotting sheets and oil control powder. yet still 30 minutes after i do all of this my face is oily and ugly. especially if i go out. why? i thought acne was bad but no, this is worst. help me fix it, please. would a complete line of oil/shine control products such as clearasil oil control or biore shine control help, along with using oil control makeup?

what do I do to fix these problems so I can look better and feel cleaner/better? please help!


----------



## Selene (Aug 14, 2006)

I would recommend using oil control gel, and blotting papers.  I find that OC Eight (link to official site: www.oceight.com ) and Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets work best for me, but there are many other products of this nature, if those don't work for you.  You may also want to consult a dermatologist if it still bothers you.  Good luck.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 24, 2006)

I also have really oily skin but not only that i also have psoriasis which is so saddening!!! what it is, is that the skin cells around my nose and/or mouth grow too fast so it looks as if i have dry skin but then it really oily and then peeling.....so that looks really bad!!!on somedays i have it severe and on some like today i barely have it!!!.....it wont go away!ever!!Well for my oily skin i'm now using products by boscia becuase clinique was way harsh on me....this line seems to be working pretty good for the oils......but remember to not over wash your face because that will lead it up to creating a sebum buildup and wont help the oil to go away it will just came back even stronger!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Selene* 
_I would recommend using oil control gel, and blotting papers.  I find that OC Eight (link to official site: www.oceight.com ) and Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets work best for me, but there are many other products of this nature, if those don't work for you.  You may also want to consult a dermatologist if it still bothers you.  Good luck._

 
How well does OC Eight work for you when you use it as compared to when you don't? I've been meaning to ask my derm about it.


----------



## Selene (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_How well does OC Eight work for you when you use it as compared to when you don't? I've been meaning to ask my derm about it._

 
It works very well on days when I apply it.  My face stays shine free all day.  When I don't put it on, it does nothing; it's not like a medication with long acting effects.  It works by absorbing oil at the skin surface, so it only operates when it is on.  The "About OC Eight" http://www.oceight.com/about.aspx and FAQ http://www.oceight.com/FAQ.aspx sections on the official site explain how it works.  Please let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

